# Pics of my Wing Blade



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I finally got them. Check them out.
I use this for sidewalks and when the snow is real deep.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Neat idea. I was running into problems after the last few storms because the snow was too high. Might have to try something like that for next year.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks good to me would like to c some before and after in use pics if you have the change to take any.

sublimeout


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Not a bad idea for shelfing off banks. Does it work good?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I can see it bending right after the receiver hitch in tough conditions. Otherwise great idea!


----------



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

*blade*

it doesn't' bend in heavy snow. it push you sideways sometimes.
i just add weights. the part that goes in receiver is solid.


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

*where are the pics?*

I don't see any pics listed...where are they?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

nice concept that would only work here for the first plow then it would'nt work anymore, and being on a polaris i would be afraid of relying solely on polaris metal,

if you made a piece go from the hitch up to the rack with holes for adjustment and then have a metal bar come around like a nerf bar around the tire to the side of the footpeg, to triangulate it i feel your onto something.

i am not putting you down i am merely trying to give you my 2 cents, it s the best thing i have seen so far on here just trying to make it more sturdy and functional,


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good,thats a great idea.


----------

